# Puppy Bath Video



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The family coming to get this puppy are new dog owners. With the virus, we aren't letting people into the house, so they wanted us to make a video of him getting a bath.

This is the sink in the Puppy Room. It's a regular utility sink. I made a platform for it, that raises it to a level that Pam can stand straight up, and place her hands flat in the bottom of it, without having to bend over. This is fine for puppies, but smaller than ideal for adults. We have a large sink in the Dog Room for the adults.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've seen her do this a number of times, but it never gets old seeing how gentle and quiet she is with them!!! <3


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I did a short video of the blow drying, not the whole time. This is the hard part-the head, and face.

The fans on the puppy porch are really paying off!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Oh my gosh. I would pay big money to have such a calm bath time.... (my breeder’s baths were this calm too. I think they just turn into psycho puppies when I bathe them. Lol).


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

What a sweet and well behaved little puppy! He's getting all nice and clean for his new family. They are very lucky to be getting him!


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Tom King said:


> The family coming to get this puppy are new dog owners. With the virus, we aren't letting people into the house, so they wanted us to make a video of him getting a bath.
> 
> This is the sink in the Puppy Room. It's a regular utility sink. I made a platform for it, that raises it to a level that Pam can stand straight up, and place her hands flat in the bottom of it, without having to bend over. This is fine for puppies, but smaller than ideal for adults. We have a large sink in the Dog Room for the adults.
> 
> Bath Time - YouTube


Hi Tom, great video! What is the last gooey like product that Pam applies to the little one's coat and then gives him/her a rinse down?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Conditioner. That was Coat Handlers. We buy that, and shampoo in 5 gallon containers, so it gets transferred into something more easily handled.


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Tom King said:


> Conditioner. That was Coat Handlers. We buy that, and shampoo in 5 gallon containers, so it gets transferred into something more easily handled.


Found it online, thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for posting that video! Someone is very lucky to have a video of THEIR PUPPY getting a bath shortly before his arrival in their home! (How old is the puppy?) Four products! I use ONE product to wash my hair ... Why did she use that tiny comb on his head just for a couple strokes toward the end? Thanks again; very educational!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Most people want to see their puppy getting that bath, but with the virus, and not letting people in the house, that wasn't up for the past few litters. The owner requested that we take a video, since they are new puppy owners. If you remember Coco's foot trimming video, that was taken by one of the girls of her family, while watching Coco's going home bath, and grooming.

That was a flea comb. It gets anything stuck in the face fur out, that washing, and rinsing might miss.

The only thing he was concerned about during the blow drying, was why was I standing there with that thing close to him. You can see him looking at the phone.

We've had a couple of updates since he made it home. The Mother came by herself. She said they had a good trip back.

They have a 5 year old boy, and an 11 year old girl. They have never had a dog before. The girl was worried that the puppy would not like her. She spent all afternoon with him, and all are in love with each other already. His permanent name is Elvis. Starborn Hunka Hunka Burning Love.

We also got an update from Patrick's owner. She's really good about sending us updates. Patrick's permanent name is Mico-short for the Portuguese Amico. She said Mico sat and watched the video like he was in the room with Pam.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Tom King said:


> She said Mico sat and watched the video like he was in the room with Pam.


Adorable! Shama watched the video too. She was barking the whole time!

Shama barks at animals on the TV, and she barks at videos of animals on the computer. She also barks at still photos of Havanese on the computer, even when the photos are of her! (One of these days, we're really going to start working on Shama's barking. I did just watch the four Kikopup barking videos today ...)

Thanks again for everything you do to educate the owners of darling Havanese!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It was mesmerizing to watch! The trust there is incredible. 

Is Pam using a separate shampoo on his face because it is tearless? Or is there a different reason for using different products in different places? 

I love the superfine flea combs on my Havanese’s face but they always develop rust spots so I wouldn’t think to use them in the bath. But it would be so helpful to be able to comb with the water flowing. 

The first time we gave my puppy a bath wasn’t awful, but we were SO stressed out! No one in my family had ever given a puppy a bath before. I’m sure he sensed it. I bet that puppy was so comforted by Pam.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, the face shampoo is tearless. I think the other stuff is supposed to be, but she uses a weaker one for the face.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

At first I thought, "What a good and patient puppy!" and then I thought, "No, Pam is so skillful at bathing puppies!" She keeps him calm.

Same with the drying - that puppy clearly loves being held by Pam!

Kind of mesmerizing to watch.

Janet


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

That video IS very calming! What a great video! Thanks for sharing. Though I’ve been bathing Zumba almost 2 years now, I saw a couple of things I want to try in our bathing routine.

And I love the new name of the puppy!!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Nice video. That's a pretty darn big sink, for an ordinary sink size. I have an extra large sink in the kitchen but it doesn't work very well. I've been wan to to buy a dog bath tub since I need to occasionally bath Patti.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> *Adorable! Shama watched the video too. She was barking the whole time! *
> 
> Shama barks at animals on the TV, and she barks at videos of animals on the computer. She also barks at still photos of Havanese on the computer, even when the photos are of her! (One of these days, we're really going to start working on Shama's barking. I did just watch the four Kikopup barking videos today ...)
> 
> Thanks again for everything you do to educate the owners of darling Havanese!


LOL! :grin2:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

*Anyone have a recommendation for a portable Doggie Bath Tub?*

I have an extra long and deep bathtub that's too uncomfortable and hard to use to bath Patti. I have a large sink but would like a doggie bath tub I can store. I want to use it indoor and not as an outdoor doggie bath tub.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That puppy sink is just a cheap, plastic utility sink. I threw the short legs away, and made a base for it to raise it up to a comfortable height.

Here's the one in the dog room. It's an old, 6' long photography sink. We use larger bins in the right end of it now.

http://starbornhavanese.com/images/DSCN5730.JPG


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Tom King said:


> That puppy sink is just a cheap, plastic utility sink. I threw the short legs away, and made a base for it to raise it up to a comfortable height.
> 
> Here's the one in the dog room. It's an old, 6' long photography sink. We use larger bins in the right end of it now.
> 
> http://starbornhavanese.com/images/DSCN5730.JPG


Thanks for the info and ideas. I found this Doggie Tubby on Chewy. Lots of good reviews the product. It will fit in my bathtub, shower, in the utility room next to a sink or I can take the legs off and put in my kitchen sink. Will have to see what works best. The shower hose will be the next problem.

Great idea!! Those Old Photography Sinks can have a new life. I never had one of those but converted a bathroom into a darkroom, once upon a time, along time ago.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Thanks for the info and ideas. I found this Doggie Tubby on Chewy. Lots of good reviews the product. It will fit in my bathtub, shower, in the utility room next to a sink or I can take the legs off and put in my kitchen sink. Will have to see what works best. The shower hose will be the next problem.
> 
> Great idea!! Those Old Photography Sinks can have a new life. I never had one of those but converted a bathroom into a darkroom, once upon a time, along time ago.


Someone else on the forum had one of these and kept it in a spare bathroom in her house...


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The most important thing for the person doing the washing, is the height. You don't want to have to bend over to pick anything up, including the puppy. I set both of our sinks so Pam can lay her palms flat on the bottom without bending over.

We used the big sink for a few years until we found that grate, that you see in the picture of the big sink. It came from some pet supply place, and just happened to be exactly the right width to fit tightly in that sink. 

It's better to have the dog up higher than the sink bottom. The puppies usually stand on their hind legs, with their front legs on something, as you saw in that video. 

I just measured that grate in the big sink, and it's exactly 6" above the bottom of the sink. It gets used for a lot of other things too, like washing litter boxes, and is really a good height for a lot of things.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mikki said:


> *Anyone have a recommendation for a portable Doggie Bath Tub?*
> 
> I have an extra long and deep bathtub that's too uncomfortable and hard to use to bath Patti. I have a large sink but would like a doggie bath tub I can store. I want to use it indoor and not as an outdoor doggie bath tub.


I have used the blue laundry tubs from IKEA. I find them incredibly useful as sort of toolboxes for large projects, so I have many of them already. I've used it on the counter in the kitchen for butt baths (I'd love to say it's because I'm smart and I was getting him up higher but it's because the sink was full of dishes) and I've used them to "float" his coat in the bath or shower. On the rare occasion I use the bathtub, I usually use the tub because I can fill it high enough to keep him warm without filling the huge bathtub, and then I can empty it of soapy water and refill it to rinse without wasting a bathtub full of water.

I don't have a utility sink, I had to choose between a utility sink or space to air dry clothes and it took me a year to make a decision. I do have one of these small soaking tubs, and it's great because when its full of water I don't have to splash it everywhere to empty it, the drain opens in the base. I bought the smallest I could find because I'm short on space, but I did come across bigger ones. It doesn't fit my Havanese, although if I already had one when he was a puppy, it would have been great. But baby baths are sometimes designed the same way, and also are often designed to elevate in a sink or bathtub.


----------

